# Asrock X570m Pro4



## Giux-900 (Aug 11, 2019)

Someone is running ryzen 3000 on this mainboard ? I would like to know if is a good choice, planning to build a compact mATX pc and this board
 looks good.. there are lot of interesting features, and i think is better than a mid range B450m.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Someone is running ryzen 3000 on this mainboard ? I would like to know if is a good choice, planning to build a compact mATX pc and this board
> looks good.. there are lot of interesting features, and i think is better than a mid range B450m.



Watch these videos


----------



## commission3r (Aug 11, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Someone is running ryzen 3000 on this mainboard ? I would like to know if is a good choice, planning to build a compact mATX pc and this board
> looks good.. there are lot of interesting features, and i think is better than a mid range B450m.


if you need the extra sata ports then this is your only matx choice otherwise b450 will do fine.
conclusion of the video is : i'm having a rant but everything is fine really:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

commission3r said:


> if you need the extra sata ports then this is your only matx choice otherwise b450 will do fine.
> conclusion of the video is : i'm having a rant but everything is fine really:


Please Let him watch it and see for himself to determine if the board is what will suit his needs or not.

@buildzoid is a TPU member, so it's good he does these videos so that we can ignore the marketing fluff and get right to the substance of the parts.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 11, 2019)

@Nordic does


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2019)

The board is lacking a few features that I would really like such as an spdif output. The vrm heatsink isn't as big as it looks in their pictures, and is essentially a 2mm thick piece of metal in an L pattern. Saying that, I haven't had any problems cooling the vrm despite asrock potentially skimping on the heatsink. Maybe they were trying to increase surface area? I can't run my memory at 3600mhz no matter what and I think it is the motherboards fault.

Maybe it is just me, but this motherboard feels like the lowest end cheapest budget motherboard I have ever purchased, while also being one of the most expensive boards I have ever purchased.

The bottom line is that this motherboard isn't bad. It will run your hardware well enough. I have had no stability issues. Personally, I wish I had the patience to see what other matx options might become available. I don't currently have a better matx x570 motherboard to recommend.

Edit: I just watched the video linked above by bullzoid and it really confirms my thoughts. The vrm heatsink is really crappy. The vrm is crappy. Almost the entire video is him complaining about the motherboard, often with the same complaints I have had.

Given that there are no other x570 matx boards available yet, this is your only option. I specifically wanted x570 matx. A nice b450m would be better than this and you wouldn't pay the x570 tax.


----------



## Giux-900 (Aug 11, 2019)

Nordic said:


> The board is lacking a few features that I would really like such as an spdif output. The vrm heatsink isn't as big as it looks in their pictures, and is essentially a 2mm thick piece of metal in an L pattern. Saying that, I haven't had any problems cooling the vrm despite asrock potentially skimping on the heatsink. Maybe they were trying to increase surface area? I can't run my memory at 3600mhz no matter what and I think it is the motherboards fault.
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but this motherboard feels like the lowest end cheapest budget motherboard I have ever purchased, while also being one of the most expensive boards I have ever purchased.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing your experience with that board, 
there is another otpion mATX and is Biostar X570Gt (too bad that looks even cheaper..)

Asrock x570m as all other x570 fullatx are way overpriced and more than half of them are ''beta testing troubles''...

A question for you, what ram are you trying to set 3600MHz ? As i saw in the video, asrock qvl is a joke  i'm planning to set a 2x16GB dual rank micron e-die... (i really don't know if im ready to buy this x570m... maybe later in weeks at strong discont, don't worth 180eur as i see..)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Check for board reviews that include component breakouts


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with that board,
> there is another otpion mATX and is Biostar X570Gt (too bad that looks even cheaper..)
> 
> Asrock x570m as all other x570 fullatx are way overpriced and more than half of them are ''beta testing troubles''...
> ...


I am running 4x8GB sticks of this memory.






Even though my memory has xmp of 3600mhz Cas 18, I can not run the memory at 3600mhz. 3533mhz Cas 16 seems to be the best I can do.

3200mhz Cas 18, Best time: 130.31, Random Latency: 86.31
3533mhz Cas 18 , Best time: 117.62 , Random Latency: 80.64
3200mhz Cas 16, Best time: 120.5, Random Latency: 90.62
3533mhz Cas 16 , Best time 109.73: , Random Latency: 82.37
3200mhz Cas 14 , Best time: 120.5 , Random Latency: 85.74
3466mhz Cas 14 , Best time: 110.69 , Random Latency: 81.28
3533mhz Cas 14 , Best time: 111.6, Random Latency: 80.06 (Unstable)
3600mhz will not post at all. 

I am not sure if it is the memory, cpu, or the motherboard is why I can't get 3600mhz. Given that these are 3600mhz rated memory, I think it is the motherboard. I used Ryzen Dram Calculator to get the timings.

By the way, thanks @buildzoid for the video.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 11, 2019)

dunno about your country,but here it's more expensive than high end x470 like most x570s.
what b450/x470 board can you get at the same price ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

E Die.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Asrock x570m as all other x570 fullatx are way overpriced and more than half of them are ''beta testing troubles''...
> 
> A question for you, what ram are you trying to set 3600MHz ? As i saw in the video, asrock qvl is a joke  i'm planning to set a 2x16GB dual rank micron e-die... (i really don't know if im ready to buy this x570m... maybe later in weeks at strong discont, don't worth 180eur as i see..)


All x570 current owners that changes anything in the BIOS settings to optimize performance (RAM speed/voltage, CPU voltage auto/manual, XPD setting, Ryzen Master) regardless of brand are beta-testers. I have a complete minus CPU waiting and in the time since I performed the leak test there have been four new BIOS releases for my board and there will be more before I get a CPU. Maybe there will come a B550 ITX board that will take to your liking both in features and price when the board produces have learned have AMD will like to have their 3000s run.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> All x570 current owners that changes anything in the BIOS settings to optimize performance (RAM speed/voltage, CPU voltage auto/manual, XPD setting, Ryzen Master) regardless of brand are beta-testers. I have a complete minus CPU waiting and in the time since I performed the leak test there have been four new BIOS releases for my board and there will be more before I get a CPU. Maybe there will come a B550 ITX board that will take to your liking both in features and price when the board produces have learned have AMD will like to have their 3000s run.


100% true.


btw OP should check out this little daredevil






						Overview B450I GAMING PLUS AC
					

As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




					www.msi.com
				




one of the best 4xx boards at a banging price



			https://i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png
		


just limited by form factor,4x sata,1x nvme and 2x dimm is fine for most though.

it supports matisse and ddr4 3866 for 3000 cpus


----------



## Giux-900 (Aug 11, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I am running 4x8GB sticks of this memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you already tried to test just 2x8GB ?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Did you already tried to test just 2x8GB ?


Yes. I have the same exact results. I can't do higher frequency or lower latency.


----------



## stevejayd (Sep 4, 2019)

Nordic said:


> The board is lacking a few features that I would really like such as an spdif output. The vrm heatsink isn't as big as it looks in their pictures, and is essentially a 2mm thick piece of metal in an L pattern. Saying that, I haven't had any problems cooling the vrm despite asrock potentially skimping on the heatsink. Maybe they were trying to increase surface area? I can't run my memory at 3600mhz no matter what and I think it is the motherboards fault.
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but this motherboard feels like the lowest end cheapest budget motherboard I have ever purchased, while also being one of the most expensive boards I have ever purchased.
> 
> ...




****
What memory have you installed? I'm interested in 32gb at a reasonable speed. Not gaming just photoshop and graphic design.
Steve


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2019)

stevejayd said:


> ****
> What memory have you installed? I'm interested in 32gb at a reasonable speed. Not gaming just photoshop and graphic design.
> Steve


You can find it in my system specs and I would not recommend it.


----------



## Swissola (Sep 30, 2019)

@Nordic is there a chance you could post your settings for your 3533MHz current OC? I have the X570M Pro4 and am trying to run 4 x 8GB Team Dark Pro 3600MHz, but am having no luck at all getting a stable overclock whatsoever.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2019)

Swissola said:


> @Nordic is there a chance you could post your settings for your 3533MHz current OC? I have the X570M Pro4 and am trying to run 4 x 8GB Team Dark Pro 3600MHz, but am having no luck at all getting a stable overclock whatsoever.


Rather than use my settings I would recommend you use Ryzen Dram calculator. I used the calculator to get settings for 3600mhz. I can't run 3600mhz so I use 3533mhz at 3600mhz settings. In testing this was my fastest setup.

I also need to see if the new bios update will let me run 3600mhz.


----------



## Swissola (Sep 30, 2019)

Ah, sorry no. I was asking to see if you had a possible silver bullet. I've tried the DRAM Calculator for every speed (near enough) from 3200  all the way up to 3800 with my Samsung B-die 3600MHz CL16 rated RAM. I can get some of it to pass a basic Membench test, but of all settings that pass this, each and every one craps out after 20mins in an Aida64 stress test. I'm also trying to get some advice on Overclockers.co.uk forum and have had some success with the settings posted by Rossi~ there.

(post here)


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Giux-900 said:


> Someone is running ryzen 3000 on this mainboard ? I would like to know if is a good choice, planning to build a compact mATX pc and this board
> looks good.. there are lot of interesting features, and i think is better than a mid range B450m.


From VRM perspective you may want to consider the ASUS Prime X570-P. It may have the same type of heatsink with the Asrock X570m Pro4 but got alot nicer VRMs on. Way more expencive and efficient VRMs (=low temps). And I saw a YT video with someone running a 2x8GB G.Skills at 3600 16-16-16-36 1.35V. No other info though. On the negatives = No flashback feature


And watch the right man for the job (Analysis)
First 10mins about the Prime X570-P


----------



## Nordic (Oct 1, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> From VRM perspective you may want to consider the ASUS Prime X570-P. It may have the same type of heatsink with the Asrock X570m Pro4 but got alot nicer VRMs on. Way more expencive and efficient VRMs (=low temps). And I saw a YT video with someone running a 2x8GB G.Skills at 3600 16-16-16-36 1.35V. No other info though. On the negatives = No flashback feature
> 
> 
> And watch the right man for the job (Analysis)
> First 10mins about the Prime X570-P


That motherboard isn't matx.


Swissola said:


> Ah, sorry no. I was asking to see if you had a possible silver bullet. I've tried the DRAM Calculator for every speed (near enough) from 3200  all the way up to 3800 with my Samsung B-die 3600MHz CL16 rated RAM. I can get some of it to pass a basic Membench test, but of all settings that pass this, each and every one craps out after 20mins in an Aida64 stress test. I'm also trying to get some advice on Overclockers.co.uk forum and have had some success with the settings posted by Rossi~ there.
> 
> (post here)


There is no such thing as a silver bullet, but here you go.


----------



## LAPIII (Jan 17, 2020)

Nordic said:


> I also need to see if the new bios update will let me run 3600mhz.



I want to know if the memory issue has been fixed.



Nordic said:


> I can't run 3600mhz so I use 3533mhz at 3600mhz settings. In testing this was my fastest setup.
> 
> I also need to see if the new bios update will let me run 3600mhz.



Isit fixed yet?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 20, 2020)

LAPIII said:


> I want to know if the memory issue has been fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Isit fixed yet?


Fixed? I am not sure. There is a change. Since the most recent bios update I can now run my memory at 3600mhz but I can only run it at stock values. Tighter or looser timings with 3600mhz makes it so that I cannot boot. I am also unable to reach as low of timings as I was before the update.


----------



## Sycholic (Jan 20, 2020)

Not to jump in, only was searching around for reviews on this board as its the only micro-ATX 570 chipset out there currently. and I see a problem Nordic.

either the DRAM calculator is broken or something lying about what chips are on that ram you using nor is it in the QVL list under "CMK32GX4M4D3600C18" as Micron chips.
According to ASrock that ram is using Spectek chips not Micron specifically (and there no proof exactly where those chips are sourced from)  and there tons of Reddit feedback about this ram chips and horrible issues with overclocking...

So I think either its a either or on the timing calculator or the ram itself..  You arent alone and the negative feedback on overclocking those sticks is not limited to this motherboard or ASrock specifically either.

After digging around think I'll prob stick with this board.  its just gonna be a gaming rig, already have 2 TR4 rigs but memory latency in them honestly doesnt make them optimal for most gaming...

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570M Pro4/#MemoryMS  << QVL  (and since likely you now can get the 3600 it was likely a global timing issue handed out by AMD)

PS. my plan is @3200/14  and do the same timings as my TR4's and get the latency down to about 60ish (yes I got 1950x's running that fast somehow on Gskill Samsung A chips)


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2020)

Most things I do aren't very memory intensive, so running low speeds is not a serious problem. I have been ignoring the issue because I haven't been using my PC a whole lot lately.


----------

